# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  IgG norma

## medyczka

*IgG (Gamma-globuliny)*

*Norma*: 

900-1500 mg/dl lub 9,0-15,0 g/l

*Interpretacja*: 

Powyżej normy:  w przewlekłych stanach zapalnych pochodzenia bakteryjnego (np. gruźlica) lub pasożytniczego (np. malaria), a także w kolagenozach, reumatoidalnym zapaleniu stawów, przewlekłych chorobach wątroby, szpiczaku mnogim, sarkoidozie, rozstrzeniu oskrzeli.

Poniżej normy:  występują we wrodzonych zaburzeniach syntezy Gamma-globulin. Ponadto w chorobach nowotworowych, w czasie stosowania leków immunosupresyjnych (np. glikokortykosteroidów, cyklofosfamidu), w zespole nerczycowym i w enteropatii wysiękowej.

----------

